# apex 3.0 reloader



## FlyBoy (Feb 5, 2003)

a guy i know is selling an apex 3.0 reloader by hornady for 75.00. I checked at a local shop and saw a apex 3.1 but didnt see anything on a 3.0, is it a nice reloader and is it a good deal?? thanks


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

You are wise to ask before you buy...Run fast and do not look back. I can not say enouph bad things about Apex shotgun reloaders. I had one till a month ago. Here are the issue...shells tip over, shot gets under turrets, the drop of the primer takes forever and tends to tip over. I picked mine up against some good advice and with in a few days was calling Hornaday. A month later they came out with the new improved version that was suppose to get rid of all of the problems I had on mine..talk about frustrated. Anyways...Hornady said they know the old one had probems...too bad I bought it and good luck.
Will it make good shells, sure but here is what you have to do.
1-dissable the auto advance for the shell plates and rotate the shells by hand.
2-When you cycle down the handle, wait, wait wait till you hear the primer drop..oh yes, adjusting the primer drop is a trick.
3-Before you advance the shells by hand..look and see if the primer is there and in the correct orientation.
4-As you rotate the shell plate, be careful not to go too fast, do not tip the primer oh..I almost forgot...hold the wad in place over the shell, it really does not have a great location so you will get wads that are crushing the mouth.

I use to make about 5 to 7 thousand rounds a year for about 6 years with this and my wife laughted at me for the noise I use to make.

Mec, Pontis Warren, I know it is lots more but you emotional well being is so darn much better..darn I am getting reved up just remembering ....where are those tums anyways.

Good luck


----------



## FlyBoy (Feb 5, 2003)

thank you for your reply, after reading that i want nothing to do with it. Sounds like you saved me a lot of B.S.. I,m running and not looking back. Thanks again.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Have owned an Apex loader for approximately 11yrs and I have had none of the above problems.  Shoot an average of approx. 100 rds a week and have been reloading'em.


----------



## FlyBoy (Feb 5, 2003)

what model do you own? The guy at the gun shop told me that hornady reloaders were nice but the difference between the 3.0 and the 3.1 could be huge. He could'nt find the 3.0 in the catalog. Possibly because it may be discontinued.


----------

